# Dsa completed



## Aine12345 (23 Feb 2021)

I’m about to complete a dsa with a lump sum anyone any advice on when I can apply for a mortgage and if I can


----------



## superfurry1 (17 Jul 2021)

Hi Aine i am in a similar boat did you make any progress?


----------

